# One for the wall!



## Predator225

Went check a couple tree stands on the property and jump shoot the Creek while I was at it. Group if 8 sitting on Creek, one less after I jumped 'em.


----------



## beaver

Stud black!


----------



## Bprice1031

Great looking Black.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Awesome!!


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Sweet!


----------



## sherman51

beautiful bird!
sherman


----------



## Carpn

Nice . One of these yrs I'm gonna break down and get a black duck mounted . They are a awesome duck.


----------



## Predator225

Thanks y'all. Every year we see a ton of em here just south of Mosquito. This one was so big and plumed, there was no hesitation about putting it on the wall. It's been a hell of a year, got plenty of birds in the freezer, so why not?


----------



## beaver

I think im going to get a few for a dead mount this year. I've got 6 different wall and table mounts of live poses. I'm thinking a black, mallard, and gad wall with a couple divers hanging from a game strap.


----------



## Carpn

That'd be awesome . I've got 3 mounted ducks . They get more attention than my mounted deer. Got a American wigeon , a pintail , and a chiloe wigeon.


----------



## silverbullets

That will make a good mount for sure... I like the dead bird mount idea, I need a different look to what's in my basement


----------

